# xorg.conf works with vnc?



## narcotico (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello.

I've installed FreeBSD 8 in a SPARC Machine (Sun E250).

This machine don't support FreeBSD with Keyboard and mouse.

I've installed Xorg and It works from vncserver but It works slow.

I'll never use the Xorg in local machine, only from vnc.

I am looking for the best configuration posible and I have one simple question:

From VNC, does anything use the xorg.conf? Or vncserver that's all that matters and xorg.conf doesn't apply anything?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2010)

narcotico said:
			
		

> From VNC, does anything use the xorg.conf?


Nope.



> Or vncserver that's all that matters and xorg.conf doesn't apply anything?


The two are completely unrelated. Xorg.conf is used by xorg, VNC has it's own configuration.


----------



## narcotico (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello again.

I thinking about that but I needed to be sure.

Thanks.


----------

